# BBC Pro-Celebrity Golf



## shivas irons (Mar 9, 2012)

I really miss BBC Pro-Celebrity and wish the BBC would bring it back or at least show us some re-runs as its not available anywhere(apart from 2 or 3 very brief clips on youtube)I`m sure it wouldn`t cost the BBC too much to get Peter Aliss and hire Gleneagles again, and theres loads of celeb golfers nowdays that would be up for it.Come on BBC bring it back!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2012)

to see terry wogan and ronnie corbett battle it out in matchplay! LOL

there are loads of decent "celeb" golfers out there! mate played with Matt Prior (cricket) and he is a decent golfer by all accounts! (as are a lot of the england cricket team!)


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 9, 2012)

Happy memories of Lee Trevino and Seve with various celebs. Wogan and his mammoth holed putt, Ronnie Corbett with his "dress sense".

Would be great to see something like that again, but with earnings being that much more these days, would the pros commit. Possibly some of the older (seniors) such as Sam Torrance and maybe Ken Brown. (please ignore the ramblings of an imbecile if offended by my taste :blah::ears


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 9, 2012)

I`m sure this is something pairs winner at the Alfred Dunhill Chris Evans could get going,it would be perfect for him and Aliss to bring to show back.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a sucker for this sort of nonsense as well.

Loved all the old schoolers like Brucie, Tarbie etc, but there are plenty of younguns now who play. 

I guess the Dunhill Links has stolen a lot of the thunder from those older TV pro-celeb formats.


----------



## DCB (Mar 9, 2012)

Trouble is with the Tour being global and year long nowadays, you'd never get the Pros to take part.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 9, 2012)

shivas irons said:



			I really miss BBC Pro-Celebrity and wish the BBC would bring it back or at least show us some re-runs as its not available anywhere(apart from 2 or 3 very brief clips on youtube)I`m sure it wouldn`t cost the BBC too much to get Peter Aliss and hire Gleneagles again, and theres loads of celeb golfers nowdays that would be up for it.Come on BBC bring it back!!
		
Click to expand...

Good call, I posted similar to this a while ago, I suggested Chris Evans as host ??


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 9, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Good call, I posted similar to this a while ago, I suggested Chris Evans as host ??
		
Click to expand...

Chris Evans would be perfect to host it,I really couldnt think of anybody else(unless Wogan would be up for it),Its a shame but I dont thing the BBC would be interested too much in the Brucie and Tarby crowd nowdays,but it could mix younger and some older players.I guess like has been stated the captains could not be players currently on tour for obvious reasons,but Monty(plays much less on tour),Faldo,Torrance,Gallagher,Jacklin and possibly some overseas legends such as Player.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Mar 9, 2012)

Remember well all those old celebs striving to carry that camel-back hump off the tee. They should only be allowed to return the show back to TV if agreeing NEVER to invite any reality-TV plastic celebs. Jedward on a golf course wouldn't be good for longevity of my TV.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 9, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Remember well all those old celebs striving to carry that camel-back hump off the tee. They should only be allowed to return the show back to TV if agreeing NEVER to invite any reality-TV plastic celebs. Jedward on a golf course wouldn't be good for longevity of my TV.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree  .


----------



## Artoist (Mar 9, 2012)

I also used to enjoy the Pro-celeb golf,anybody remember the one at le-touqet? I have wanted to play there ever since.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

I remember the guy from Mission Impossible playing in it, and he was dreadful. Turned out he had never played before. Think they were a bit more careful after that who they let play, which was probably why it was the same old celebrities time after time.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 9, 2012)

Would be great to watch.  There are a few highlights from some charity events on sky hosted by a dj i think.  They are always a giggle.....


----------



## PIng (Mar 9, 2012)

Judging by the z-listers that seem to appear on "celebrity" shows these day I think the golfers would be more famous than the clebrities! It would probably end up being "Pro-Celebrity Golf - on ice!" with the scores being irrelevant and the public voting a pairing off the show each week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2012)

I knew a guy who was a cameraman for the BBC and he got sent up to film a series. Apparently a lot of those shots where you see the player swing, the ball fly off and then landing on the green were faked and balls thrown on off camera. Some of the players especially some of the Americans were so bad they had to do it to get the thing shot before it went too dark


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 9, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't want to see a return of Forsythe and not so sure that Alliss would be a good idea.
Chris Evans while a golf nut wouldn't be the ideal host as that should be a former pro, especially if you want to bring in any of the current pros - maybe a round with Monty? Ken Brown? (whoever has to have the gift of the gab so that's Jacklin out)
Of course when it was first on pros wages weren't as astronomical as they are now, probably priced out of the beeb's range; they need it to waste on reality rubbish


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2012)

Brucie hosting it would keep him off the course - reputedly not a place for his best behaviour!

From what I've seen of Les Ferdinand at a couple of courses, he'd almost be competetive (off 12 to 14) with Chris Evans (supposedly off 15!).

And Jamie Rednapp and Matt Dawson are pretty handy too. Played a bit at a previous club.


----------



## dotty001 (Mar 9, 2012)

i too was thinking this the other day!! i used to love a round with alliss!!!!!

its just good to watch someone who is competent in their day job breaking down on a golf course or producing miracles when you dont expect it!!


this is what makes us love golf! like i was explaining to the wife!!
man walks up to 1st tee fit healthy all the gear . shanks in to the trees
man walks upto 1st tee 70 odd , olde, knackered gear  knocks it down the fairway walks after it whistling 

so we wanna see what celebrities react like to the above !!?!?


i love that about golf!!!!


----------



## Boabski (Mar 10, 2012)

was there not a programme a few years ago on a channel hosted by Ant and Dec at Celtic Manor,
i remember a ryder cup format with Chris evans, Meat Loaf, Alice Cooper,Sam L Jackson, jodie kidd and catherine zeta jones and a few more, i may be wrong


----------



## papyt (Mar 10, 2012)

sounds like a good idea i remember the original and saw the one were douglas badder died,chris evans would be ideal or spoony to get a younger audience and the captains could be nick dougherty ( he has time on his hands ) and radar plenty off laughs and banter.It should be on sky sports as the bbc is crap and we would end up with wing nut ( walkers crisps ) or another numpty football pundit or heaven forbid the horse racing woman,and regarding time i think the original series was filmed over 4 days.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 10, 2012)

Boabski said:



			was there not a programme a few years ago on a channel hosted by Ant and Dec at Celtic Manor,
i remember a ryder cup format with Chris evans, Meat Loaf, Alice Cooper,Sam L Jackson, jodie kidd and catherine zeta jones and a few more, i may be wrong
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I remember that, obviously didn't go down too well.

Seem to remember a NTP in the dark settling it.


----------



## carobroo (Apr 9, 2015)

I was one of the organisers and in the above is absolutely not true.  Absolute rubbish.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2015)

carobroo said:



			I was one of the organisers and in the above is absolutely not true.  Absolute rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Could you explain more, just for interest ?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			mate played with Matt Prior (cricket) and he is a decent golfer by all accounts! (as are a lot of the england cricket team!)
		
Click to expand...

Ben Stokes is a cracking player, he was behind us last summer (our course is across from Durham Cricket Club) and made the course look easy.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Ben Stokes is a cracking player, he was behind us last summer (our course is across from Durham Cricket Club) and made the course look easy.
		
Click to expand...

Would have got plenty of time to practice in the last few weeks seeing as England erroneously decided not to take him to the World Cup!


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2015)

Original thread is from 2012


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2015)

chellie said:



			Original thread is from 2012
		
Click to expand...

Some threads are like fine wines, they get better with age. The HNSP thread should be at its best circa 2032.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Could you explain more, just for interest ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it was the suggestion that the play was faked ? 

Took him a while to mention it though


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2015)

These days it might work better with a fixed celebrity (an Ant or Dec, I can't tell the difference, Chris Evans, High Grant, etc) and changing pros. Few pros want to give up the week or two needed to film all the shows back to back. Back in those days, the pros often had gaps in the schedules, but not now unless you look for a late career player in semi-retirement or on a slow down before Champions/Senior Tour. 

A few years back, I was at the BMW on pro-am day, standing at the 4th tee, and saw a large crowd coming up the 3rd. Checked the playing order and thought, OK, they must be watching Vijay, who was still pretty big then. No, they were watching Hugh Grant, and many were teenage girls. Vijay had enough people following him to make a phone box slightly uncomfortable but still usable.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2015)

Who needs pros?  plenty of them hacking around on SS4.  Plenty of half decent celeb (ability wise) and I would watch it.


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

It'll never happen, the bbc have no interest in putting more money I to golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing it was the suggestion that the play was faked ? 

Took him a while to mention it though 

Click to expand...

In the original pro-celebrity a lot of it was faked as time was always short (daylight) and some celebs weren't that good. Knew a BBC cameraman who filmed it every year. Sometimes they'd film a celeb pitching into a green and someone would chuck one onto the putting surface if they'd duffed, thinned or shanked yet another.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Apr 10, 2015)

If you look at whats happened recently in darts it has suddenly gained a lot of interest from the TV events and celebs supporting it.

Something like this again for golf can only be a good thing for the game.

I remember following it when I was a kid before even being interested in playing and ensuring that different age groups are at least interested is a good place to start - if that takes celebs then I am in support of it even if I avoid the normal bunch  of shows they are in like the plague.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Times have changed, the BBC have no interest on golf for TV, Pros are too busy


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't even remember this show but sounds a great idea!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the original pro-celebrity a lot of it was faked as time was always short (daylight) and some celebs weren't that good. Knew a BBC cameraman who filmed it every year. Sometimes they'd film a celeb pitching into a green and someone would chuck one onto the putting surface if they'd duffed, thinned or shanked yet another.
		
Click to expand...

I wish someone would follow me round during a Medal and do the same


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2015)

STV did a short series about 10 years ago, more of a one to one chat and play thing.

I thought it was very good but not repeated.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 11, 2015)

As most Pro's are busy all year round, maybe a "celebrity" golfer and an amateur would be easier for someone to devise.


----------

